
Show HN: A programming language I've been working on called Ark - felixangell1024
https://github.com/ark-lang/ark
======
andrewchambers
You should also checkout myrddin, a new systems programming language sharing
many features with rust and C.

github: [https://github.com/oridb/mc](https://github.com/oridb/mc) website:
[http://eigenstate.org/myrddin/](http://eigenstate.org/myrddin/)

------
sheraz
Funny enough, there I already arc, which is what HN uses.

From Wikipedia:

Arc is a dialect of the Lisp programming language developed by Paul Graham and
Robert Morris.

Also, this is the language that drives the HN web app we enjoy daily.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\))

~~~
restalis
Lesson for today: look up the name to see if it wasn't taken already!

...then go with it anyway, deliberately! ;)

